
How Your Cat Is Making You Crazy - The Atlantic - jalbertbowden
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-making-you-crazy/8873/#.TzZGhbu_80I.hackernews
======
tokenadult
Yesterday's submission (not the only previous submission) with 74 comments as
of when I type this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3573694>

Submitting the canonical URL helps avoid duplicate submissions.

